# muscle twitching



## medstudent (Sep 8, 2009)

so the kast week or so ive been really stressed which has really upped my anxiety and thus my dp.. 
ive started experiencing a new symptom which i was wondering did anyone else experience, cause i dont know weather to get it checked out or not.

the back of my calf muscle has been twitching load sthemore stressed i get the more it twitched , ive had it for a bout a week now, and of course being the anxiety suffer im dwelling on it which probably is making it worse.. its so easy to say that , but its really making me more anxious and so my dp is really bad..

can anyone else please tell me weather they have experienced this problem.. localized muscle twitching
my anxiety is currently going untreated i havent told anyone about it and ive had it for a bout a year and half now nearly everyday, my dp started this summer had has been preety constant everyday.. so im concerned because im going throughthis untreated and havent even told anyone that its getting worse.
i recently been toldi have tmj you knwo tempomandibualr joint disorder,, im just worried because i seem to be getting all these new stress/anxiety related problems. 
i would love to here if anyone else is having muscle problems.. more so localized..


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Do the test for lyme disease.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

I learned in Massage Therapy School that that is generally a release of built up stress on a muscle. I suggest you rub the muscle a bit every night before sleep, maybe even twice a day. It should go away soon. And if it does not, then you should have a doctor check it out.


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ohh yeahh., i have this problem also. iv'e been having anxiety for a few years already and iv'e had dp on and off for the past 5yrs. well i also get muscle twitching., and i think it is related to stress/anxiety cause it seems to get worse for me when im really stressed out or anxious. sometimes my muscles won't twitch but it feels like i cant stay still, its a really weird feeling and its very uncomfortable!! my muscle twitching gets sooo bad when i tried anti-depressants. i had to stop taking the anti-depressant after one day cause my muscle twitching was driving me crazy. but i suggest u get help if its really bothering you that much!


----------



## Coraline (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey I can totally relate. I've been dealing with muscle twitches for over a year now. Started when i was on this med for two weeks and now a year later i still get them all the time. Side effect. All i can say is yr not alone. I got anxiety too. I've found it helps to ignore the twitching and not stare at the muscle as that worsens anxiety and dp.


----------



## illogik01 (Mar 26, 2009)

nix said:


> Do the test for lyme disease.


why would uyou EVER tell someone that.. its NOT lyme diesease. Random unexplained muscle twitching is common is every person, it happens to us all. We just tend to ruminate on things and take them to conclusions that dont exist. Your muscle twitching is nothing. I just had my bicep twitch constantly for two weeks and then stop... its nothing mate.


----------



## blackout15 (Dec 2, 2009)

medstudent said:


> so the kast week or so ive been really stressed which has really upped my anxiety and thus my dp..
> ive started experiencing a new symptom which i was wondering did anyone else experience, cause i dont know weather to get it checked out or not.
> 
> the back of my calf muscle has been twitching load sthemore stressed i get the more it twitched , ive had it for a bout a week now, and of course being the anxiety suffer im dwelling on it which probably is making it worse.. its so easy to say that , but its really making me more anxious and so my dp is really bad..
> ...


Wow.. I have this same thing too, however it's not just my calf muscle that twitches; Muscles all over my body twitch. I never really thought about DP being linked to it, but it makes sense. I asked my doctor when I had my physical and he said it was normal and could be a "lack of potassium", however I don't really buy it. The twitches aren't painful, they're just annoying and occur constantly on any given spot on my body.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah its called Parasethsia. Its a very common thing for Anxiety. The idea is to just ignore it, but realize something is triggering you, such as spicy food or florescent lights.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Nervous twitches

Sometimes I can have a sea of them all over my body

Lay off the caffeine and alcohol if you want them to be there less.


----------

